# Menüführung wie in Office 2010



## mrbela (12. Jul 2012)

Hey Leute!

Ich wollt mich mal erkundigen, ob es irgendwo ne API gibt, um eine Menüführung ähnlich der von bspw. Word 2010 hinzukriegen?







Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn ich nur Icons in den einzelnen Tabs drin hätte.

Oder muss man sich das selbst basteln, mit JTabbedPane und JButtons, die Icons haben?

Danke!


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (12. Jul 2012)

Flamingo &mdash; Java.net

Beispiel: A Java geek  Flamingo tutorial


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jul 2012)

Wieso mächte man das denn? (Interessiert mich wirklich!) da die Ribbons nunmal gegen alle etablierten GUI Guidelines verstoßen!


----------



## bxp2000 (13. Jul 2012)

Das möchte ich auch mal wiessen. Das neue Office zeigt allen wie man es nicht macht. Alle Kollegen fluchen. Niemand findet mehr die gewohnten Funktion. Total überladen.

Ein Modernes GUI (Toolbar) sollte lieber dynamisch die Funktionen anzeigen die gerade sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Jul 2012)

Ist Ansichtssache.

Ich finde die Ribbon-bar ganz gut. Manchmal wundert man sich über die Sortierung/Zuordnungen von Micrsoft aber dafür können die Ribbons ja nix. Das kann man genauso gut mit einer normalen Toolbar verhauen (wo man auch mehr als genug Zeit mit suchen verbringen kann).



bxp2000 hat gesagt.:


> Ein Modernes GUI (Toolbar) sollte lieber dynamisch die Funktionen anzeigen die gerade sinnvoll sind.


Tut es doch mehr oder weniger. Je nach Auswahl kommen Ribbons hinzu.


----------



## bxp2000 (13. Jul 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Ist Ansichtssache.
> 
> Ich finde die Ribbon-bar ganz gut. Manchmal wundert man sich über die Sortierung/Zuordnungen von Micrsoft aber dafür können die Ribbons ja nix. Das kann man genauso gut mit einer normalen Toolbar verhauen (wo man auch mehr als genug Zeit mit suchen verbringen kann).
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an wie man es realisiert. Im Office ist es sehr überladen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (13. Jul 2012)

bxp2000 hat gesagt.:


> Kommt drauf an wie man es realisiert. Im Office ist es sehr überladen.



Office dient hier ja nur als Beispiel. Wie gut oder schlecht es da gelöst ist/wurde sei mal dahingestellt. Es geht ja um die Ribbons an sich.


----------



## c_sidi90 (13. Jul 2012)

Ich würde wenn ich es wollen würde auch ganz normal mit einer TabbedPane machen und dort verschiedene Views anhand von JPanels mit jeweiligen LayoutManagern benutzen.


----------

